# aspirin and parcetamol



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

This may sound a daft question but i'm taking 75mg aspirin and i'm 4 wks 5 days pg, i have a sore throat and probably coming down with something, can i take paracetamol too with the aspirin? Can i take lemsip when pg? 

My throat feels like its closing in!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mini,

Congrats on your BFP   You can take paracetamol if you wish to for aches and pains when pregnant, generally Lemsip is not advised as it contains a decongestant that is best avoided in pregnancy.

Hope you shake the cold soon  
Maz x


----------

